

Looking for a Tech Co-Founder? You don’t find one, you EARN one. - DigitalWoman
http://www.digitalwoman.com/blog/looking-for-a-technical-co-founder-you-dont-find-a-technical-co-founder-you-earn-one/

======
beat
I think "looking for technical co-founder" and "looking for seed funding" are
very similar. They're about the can'ts, not the cans. "I can't do this without
someone to code it", "I can't do this without money to build it".

Non-technical founders need to do what they _can_ do, without a technical co-
founder and without money. There's a bottomless well of such stuff for any
startup. The more you get done, the easier it will be to find a co-founder or
seed money later.

